# gigging, crab trap, and cast net license



## redneckmanal (Oct 9, 2007)

now in alabama you got to have a license to gigg flounders and crab traps and also trowing a cast net.. shit is messed up!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

just another way for them to get money from us...


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

It was great while it lasted. I dont think a lot of people were aware of it in the first place, that you didnt need a license to gig.


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just a fishing license or 3 seperate license? 1-Net, 1Crab, 1-gigging?


----------



## redneckmanal (Oct 9, 2007)

just which one u want or u can get together.. each license are 21.00


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

how much for us florida boys?????????


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

this is BS.i guess they are just trying to make people notgig anymore.whatabout spearfishing licencse, have they went up from there 7 dollars.


----------



## BSartistX (Oct 8, 2007)

Where did you get this info? There is nothing on the Alabama outdoors website about it.


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah im gonna ask the same question. where did you get this information? Thats a shame if they are going to do that.


----------



## redneckmanal (Oct 9, 2007)

go to wal-mart or a fish market and see if they have them free fishing calanders and its on the frist page


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Yall check this out. 

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic43289-2-1.aspxhttp://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic43289-2-1.aspx


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I think that this has been interpreted wrong. In alabama you must have a fishing license in order to harvest fish. This includes gigging,cast netting, and crabbing. I don't see anywhere where you need a seperate license for each of these. Years ago, Alabama had a rod and reel license. That didn't apply to anything other than using a rod and reel. So they changed it to a fishing license which you know means possession too. But thats another topic in itself. Fish on!!!


----------

